# HELP Part 4



## gizmoboomboom (Jan 11, 2012)

State the value of the multiplier to be applied to (R1 + R2) to allow for temperature rise under fault conditions.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

We don't do homework.


----------

